# Frostbiting!



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

They launch Dyer Dhows in our harbor on Sundays after a morning session of kids in their Optis. What have you got floating in your neck of the lake? How big is the fleet? Why are/aren't you out there???


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

paulk said:


> They launch Dyer Dhows in our harbor on Sundays after a morning session of kids in their Optis. 1. What have you got floating in your neck of the lake? 2. How big is the fleet? 3.Why are/aren't you out there???


1. Fish tugs.









2. 40-60 boats.

3. Because they close and lock the gates to the Dock.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

i'm from the old days (mid-'70s), 45 glass Interclubs on the line in Marblehead harbor Sunday afternoons, the best collection of talent around, and they couldn't outspend you, unlike in the summer boats.

Great fun, 5 races followed by bloodies, protest hearings, and (glass not brass) trophy presentation for the day's top 3, at the BYC. 

dollies for drysailing, or slide 'em in the snow to the hoist.

Nowadays it's Sonars i believe. I've been away many years, hiding out down south where the big boats can sail year-round.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

paulk said:


> What have you got floating in your neck of the lake? How big is the fleet? Why are/aren't you out there???


We've got about 2" of ice floating on the lakes. I'm not out there because that's too thick for sailing but too thin for bicycles or fish houses


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

> We've got about 2" of ice floating on the lakes. I'm not out there because that's too thick for sailing but too thin for bicycles or fish houses


Yup; 15 degrees f. and winds around 20 knots, with a mix of lake effect snow.... I can wait.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

The harbor's frozen over


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

nolatom said:


> Nowadays it's Sonars i believe. I've been away many years, hiding out down south where the big boats can sail year-round.


You are correct!!!


----------



## bradleyswissman (Aug 17, 2013)

Sometimes when I'm out on the York River there'll be a Coast Guard ship or two, and sometimes one of those very high-powered hovercrafts. Also, there are about three Schooners harboured at Yorktown across the river, and those occasionally come out. I'm not sailing right now simply because no one will let me! If someone came up to me and asked me if i wanted to go sailing right now, I'd say yes, but for some reason no one that I know who owns a boat likes sailing in 30-degree weather. 


Wimps.


----------



## Boomberries (Apr 4, 2010)

Here in Vancouver, we have three winter series. Two are very popular, one is dwindling off. One series (West Van Snowflake series has about 30 boats spread out over four different Divisions, the second series has about 35 boats in total in two divisions (Polar Bear series) and the third (Hot Rum) has about 6 boats in total and will not be run next year. For some reason the Polar Bear series has been thrwarted by little wind the last two months. 

We usually have better wind in the winter than the summer, the keenest and most competitive sailors are out to play, it gets you out in the fresh air, it's a fun day usually followed by lunch with friends afterward.

We have fairly mild winters, snow at sea level is a rarity and the scenery is hard to beat.

The West Van Yacht Club Snowflake series is my favorite series all year.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

We had a morning session of racing last weekend in a balmy 40ºF , until the tide brought the ice floes back in and clogged it up. During the week, it froze over solid again. Don't know if it's thick enough to walk on, but don't want to find out that it isn't.


----------

